# [SOLVED] ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

hello,

This problem just suddenly happend to me yesterday.
I doing some stuff, and just from one moment to the next the internet was gone, and i couldnt connect to internet anymore, and every diagnose i tried gave me this report.
After resetting the monitor and such i tried connecting to the wireless, this gave me the same problem.
After some time of frustration and keep resetting and switching the cables from one port to another, the wireless suddenly came back on.
Note, when this happend, i didnt have internet and had these problems, but my roommate who had his pc in the other room, doesnt have any problem.
he doesnt use the wireless but just like me has a powerline adapter for the internet.
so at this moment i am connected to my wireless , but the other one still says unidentified network, no internet acces.
Hope someone can help me


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

can we see an ipconfig /all
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

then type *CMD* 

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-AF-F7-68-CC-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-125 Wireless N 150 USB Adapter
(rev.A2)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-AF-F7-68-CC-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e47e:5ea1:b330:fbed%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 46.227.234.126(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 8, 2013 2:20:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 8, 2013 10:20:38 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 46.227.234.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.197.30.144
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 370978807
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-AC-F7-43-BC-5F-F4-76-EF-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.197.28.3
213.197.30.28
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-76-EF-74
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9db8:fb1e:6fd6:6a9%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.6.169(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 264003572
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-AC-F7-43-BC-5F-F4-76-EF-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F5E509D2-33FD-4E9E-8D2A-A69B66A4A4BB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5CCFA0B5-0957-4843-A8E5-44D34E2EB147}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:2ee3:ea7e::2ee3:ea7e(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.197.28.3
213.197.30.28
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

this is the ipconfig /all
i am using the free avast antivirus.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

where are you connected to wireless at the moment ?


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

well, that is the weird part,
i am currently connected to the same internet provider/wireless router.
i normally connect to it with the powerline adapter.
But that connection gives me the ip problem.
This happend yesterday, but after trying everything, the wireless suddenly came back online, and my roommates dont seem to have the same problem i have.
And i just have that problem.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

try a tcp/ip reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8*

For Windows Visat/Windows 7
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

yes, i did the reset things you said, all of them gave me that they were succesfully reset and that I had to reset my computer, so i did after i reset all 3.
I did not get any message when i started up the computer, so i didnt do anything else.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

try this with the connection to the power line adapters 
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to powerline adapter and powerline to router
check the cable - see if there is a light on the powerline showing connection , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port (some PCs do not have any lights on the LAN port - so ignore)
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 

For windows 8
How To Boot Into Safe Mode On Windows 8 (The Easy Way)
How To Boot Into Windows 8 Safe Mode | Redmond Pie
[Windows 8] How to enter Safe Mode | Reviews, news, tips, and tricks | dotTech


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

hello,

My computer does have the green light at the entry point, so it is connected.
But on the Powerline box, there are suppose to be 3 lights on, there are just 2 on at this point.
-first light is at the symbol of the lock in the left corner is on.
-second light is the middle one, and is also on
-third light isnt on.
image of the adapter i have:
http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2012/01/ede8d84cbefc0d1442327550d147fa54.jpg
And i booted it in safe mode, but this hasn't solved the problem.
And when im in safe mode for networking, is there anything specific i was suppose to do?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

whats the exact model of the powerline

is this the model 
http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/MAN_F5D4077_8820-00661_RevA01_VideoLink.pdf

if i have the light correct 
Solid Green 10/100Mbps port linked
Off No Ethernet link

if its off - its not seeing the cable or connection to the PC
whats are the status on the unit connected to the router

try a different PC see if the light now comes on
if not
try a different cable


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

hello,

yes ive tried that, replaced both cables, didnt do anything.
Tried exchanged the boxes.
i have no idea what to do next.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

connect the PC to a working port on the router - does the light on the router for the LAN socket you have plugged onto light up?

Do you have lights next to the LAN socket on the PC check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port (some PCs do not have any lights on the LAN port - so ignore)
if you do , then do they light up ?


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

when i plug it in, i have a greeb light, and a orange light that flashes.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*



> when i plug it in, i have a greeb light, and a orange light that flashes.


 thats on the PC - plugged into what ?


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

well, in the bkac there is the local area connection port of course.
When you plug in the cable, if it works it has the green light,
but this one has the green light, and a orange light flashing.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

confused what lights we are talking about now 

1) the powerline image - you showed has three indicators and you said one, the ethernet light was off
2) I asked if on the PC by the LAN socket did you have two lights 


> Do you have lights next to the LAN socket on the PC check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port (some PCs do not have any lights on the LAN port - so ignore)
> if you do , then do they light up ?


then I went on about connecting to the router 

can you be specific - 
do you have the lights by the LAN socket on the PC?


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

yes, there are lights on the powerline box and in the lan port on the pc
-POWERLINE.
this one has the 2 of the 3 lights on, as i said before, nothing changed.
-LAN PORT.
this one normally gives a green light if the lan port has a connection with the cable, this is the same for most computers, laptops and such.
This light is green, but there is ALSO a orange light, for the SAME lan port, blinking WHILE the green light is on.
meaning there are 2 lights, green is constant, while orange is blinking.

this clear it up?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

so the Powerline does not recognise the cable is connected - by the lights 
BUT 
the PC does - interesting the orange is blinking, usually means data is transfering 

can you try the PC with a cable direct to the router as suggested in post #12


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

well, i did try that, but as my computer is too far away from the router, i did it with my laptop.
But that still gave me the same "error".
ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration.
So, what should that mean?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

sounds like an issue with the router ,if you cannot get a connection with a laptop connected directly to the router port

we need to get a good connection with 

Router > {cable} > PC only 

do a powercycle and with the laptop connected to the router by cable only - lets see and ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tmgun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*

HEY!
I FIXED IT!
we did it with a closely guarded trait secret...
I dont have the slightest idea what i did, but it works.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ethernet doesnt have a valid ip configuration*



> we did it with a closely guarded trait secret...


 i was going to say that next :whistling::whistling::hide::wink::wink: 

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

